# East coast, Thanksgiving Week - 2 BDM for 8, or?



## RX8 (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanksgiving week (11/23 to 11/30 would work).  Looking for something on the east coast for family - 4 adults and 4 kids (two separate families but can be in one timeshare). One is coming from Ohio, one from NJ.  Hoping for something along the east coast that we can all drive to but open to anything you got.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mlev (Oct 16, 2019)

248-390-4850 - CALL OR TEXT FOR OFFERS ASAP.


----------



## Mlev (Oct 21, 2019)

Call or text 248-390-4859 asap.


----------



## Mlev (Oct 21, 2019)

248-390-4859 - call or text


----------



## jules54 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sent you PM


----------



## DRIless (Oct 24, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Thanksgiving week (11/23 to 11/30 would work).  Looking for something on the east coast for family - 4 adults and 4 kids (two separate families but can be in one timeshare). One is coming from Ohio, one from NJ.  Hoping for something along the east coast that we can all drive to but open to anything you got.  Thank you in advance!


*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2Br6  23-30 November 2019  $700   TWO units available.


----------



## RX8 (Oct 31, 2019)

I've had a couple of nice offers but unfortunately it has been determined that we are not able to use a whole week.  Now that both families are aligned on dates we are looking for Wednesday November 27th to Saturday November 30th.  Hoping for someplace by the beach.  Preference is Myrtle Beach but willing to listen if that is not available.  Thanks!


----------



## RX8 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thought I would check one last time for Myrtle Beach from Wed 11/27 checking out Sat 11/30. Thanks!


----------



## jules54 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sent you a PM have not heard back.


----------



## Mlev (Nov 5, 2019)

Please call me
248-390-4859


----------



## Cedartree105 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a two bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet creek 11/25-11/30 if your interested.


----------



## RX8 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for everyone who tried to make something work.  It was truly appreciated.


----------

